
Air passengers are feeling the squeeze - walterbell
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/12/27/air-passengers-are-feeling-the-squeeze
======
Tempest1981
> the average width of an airline seat has narrowed from 18.5 to 17 inches

Is this because planes are getting narrower? Is that for fuel efficiency?

Reconfiguring the seats doesn't make sense -- saving 9" only widens the aisle;
not enough to add 1 extra seat across.

------
kUdtiHaEX
Being 207 cm tall I can really feel that squeeze every time I get into the
plane.

